# Entry level high end?



## Yada

Hey everyone. I’m a 17 year guy (very small wrist 40mm max) who is looking to buy his first luxury watch. So I have saved up a little money to buy a watch and pay for university and plan on buying a watch in the next two months. 

I’m here to ask you guys what do you think is entry level - high end? 
Nomos Tangomat 3k ish
Zenith Captain Elite 5k ish
JLC Master Control 8k ish
AP RO 20k ish

I really like the AP RO but at 20k that’s really cutting into my university funds. My budget is 20k but the more is spend the less I will have saved for university so I prefer to spend as little as possible. 

And don’t tell me to get a G shock or something. I’m actually looking for a quality watch. 

I don’t really care for any type of watch (such as dress or diver or sports) but something that’s no bigger than 40mm. 

Thanks!


----------



## Watermark

Don't buy RO
don't listen to all the guys that recommend the Omega Speedmaster or Sub by Rolex. 


Don't spend more than $5k Save your money for school. 


There are 100k watches that are good in this price range. I'd suggest a site that sells tons of watches and look for a few months. Don't jump in too fast. 


I dislike Zenith so I can't suggest that. JLC I love just don't feel the one you mention.


----------



## Crunchy

In this forum high end is usually meant as JLC and up. If you had 20k saved up for college, don't buy a watch more than 1-2k$.

I can recommend a used Omega seamaster for around $1.5k, which will last throughout your college days and first job.

When I was in college I nearly sold my car to buy a $20k patek. I'm glad I did NOT do it. Instead I bought an Oris for $600 as an entry to mechanical watches.

I got my patek more than 13 years later at $50k, and since my tastes change, it was a different model, and I didnt have to sell anything to buy it with cash. I own my house, car, all bills paid before I spent that kind of money on a watch.


----------



## Yada

I don’t want to say exactly what I have saved for schooling but it is a substantial amount. I want to spend ATLEAST 5k on watch. Under 10k is preferred but under 20k actual budget. I’m personally a fan of the Zenith Captain, JLC Reverso Grand Sized, GO senator, JLC master control, and UN Classico.

Are those watch all considered “high end”? I just want a watch that is considered high end to most people but without spending Patek money. I kind of just want to know if these sub 10k watches are still considered high-end? 

And I’m not a fan of Rolex or Omega or Pam.


----------



## Spoon

not to bash buddy but save your money for college.
once your done and you land a good job you will have
much more options.

your only 17 uyou have your whole life ahead of you
do the wise prudent thing, save up.


----------



## Ozy

Yada said:


> I don't want to say exactly what I have saved for schooling but it is a substantial amount. I want to spend ATLEAST 5k on watch. Under 10k is preferred but under 20k actual budget. I'm personally a fan of the Zenith Captain, JLC Reverso Grand Sized, GO senator, JLC master control, and UN Classico.
> 
> Are those watch all considered "high end"? I just want a watch that is considered high end to most people but without spending Patek money. I kind of just want to know if these sub 10k watches are still considered high-end?


Not really...

I think you should post this in the Public fora, you'd get some awesome input.


----------



## shnjb

U shud start an investment account n practice with the watch money.

And reward yourself at graduation.


----------



## hydrocarbon

Just starting university? You should do the responsible thing and save your money for going places/doing things and boozing. Get a fancy-pants watch when you're a boring grown-up. It's just one more thing to maintain and worry about when you should be enjoying the sweet, sweet air of freedom and minimal responsibility. 

The ultimate luxury is not having to stress.


----------



## canhpro

Is that really your savings or your million dollar savings from your parent that you are taking interests from. I think 20k watch is too much for ordinary people unless you are son of millionaire, and i believe so, you would not even have to go to university, just buy a 100k tourbillon watch instead because from your talk, i can see that you just only want other people to see the watch as a luxurious jewelry to promote your social position without understanding the watch.


----------



## Omjlc

I'll steer away from the life advice. 

Most of the brands you listed (UN, JLC, Zenith, GO) are high end in the eyes of the general public. In WUS world, there is debate as to what constitues high end and you can read threads that have gone on for years on the subject. For a watch recommedation and for your budget, I like a 3 hand Royal Oak which can be had much less than $20k. Make sure to try on as many watches as you can to see what looks good.


----------



## DeanAsh

All these people telling you to save! I figure you can get a part time job during your university years, so go ahead and get a nice watch. Go for a chrono, maybe an El Primero. Or for a cool look, a GO Sixties. I have an Eastern philosophy. Spending money makes room for money to come in.


----------



## Crooked Letta

I would start by deciding to think of what you want out of the watch, and is this going to be the start of a collection. The GO is great value for the money and has very nice finished movements. The issue is you are going into to college so you may want a watch that can take some abuse so the RO is a great choice for that. I would also suggest the PP aquanaut while it is not a nautilus it does leave room to grow and can be had second hand well with in youre budget.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

I quite agree with shnjb, it will mean much more if it's linked to an achievement, like graduating. 

Whatever you end up choosing, I would not recommend a dress piece, but something more versatile - a dressy piece will force you to wear shirts/jackets everyday, that would have killed me when I was 17


----------



## JD_S

Get something on a bracelet that is versatile enough that you can wear to class every day, out on weekends, to job interviews etc. I'd recommend a Rolex Explorer I. Maybe if you want something younger-looking a Panerai or an IWC - but a lot of their pieces tend to wear rather large. I think the Explorer I is a great everyday watch for a student, then you can buy something more high-end after you graduate.


----------



## Sassicaia

Spoon said:


> not to bash buddy but save your money for college.
> once your done and you land a good job you will have
> much more options.
> 
> your only 17 uyou have your whole life ahead of you
> do the wise prudent thing, save up.


This.

If you want to get something stick with NOMOS. Its not worth leaving university with a penny of debt. Go to school get finances in order then buy a watch.


----------



## aBeast

Wow, I'm obviously from the wrong stock! 

I don't have rich parents, neither of them attended any level of education past secondary school, 

I'm 18 and work my very hardest to attend university, not at some influential business / finance school but studying hard to be a paramedic since I have a passion to help people when they need it most. 

I also awake at 2am 5 days a week just to finance my course. 

Why not actually think hard about what you would like to spend your money on instead of wanting the most expensive thing. My primary watch is a complete cheapie for the likes of you ( Tag F1 ) but I wanted one since I was 8 years old, and I would still choose it out over a $20k watch any day of the week. 

Try and find something you love rather than thinking about the $ value  because, at the end of the day, that $80 G-Shock will most likely out-live any $100k 'designer high-end' watch! hahaha


----------



## shnjb

aBeast said:


> Wow, I'm obviously from the wrong stock!
> 
> I don't have rich parents, neither of them attended any level of education past secondary school,
> 
> I'm 18 and work my very hardest to attend university, not at some influential business / finance school but studying hard to be a paramedic since I have a passion to help people when they need it most.
> 
> I also awake at 2am 5 days a week just to finance my course.
> 
> Why not actually think hard about what you would like to spend your money on instead of wanting the most expensive thing. My primary watch is a complete cheapie for the likes of you ( Tag F1 ) but I wanted one since I was 8 years old, and I would still choose it out over a $20k watch any day of the week.
> 
> Try and find something you love rather than thinking about the $ value  because, at the end of the day, that $80 G-Shock will most likely out-live any $100k 'designer high-end' watch! hahaha


Meh.
I like g shocks but comparing g shocks to a high end mechanical watch is like comparing a Prius to an F1 car and contending that Prius has better gas mileage.


----------



## andylliao

At that age and school, I refer Tissot T-touch multifunction or JLC navy seal. Something that less fancy and shiny and will not attract to many unwanted guess around you.


----------



## systemcrasher

shnjb said:


> Meh.
> I like g shocks but comparing g shocks to a high end mechanical watch is like comparing a Prius to an F1 car and contending that Prius has better gas mileage.


And Top Gear UK did do a test on this. Doing laps at same speed, Prius uses more fuel than a BMW M3 

Now, that aside, I agree with most here. University will cost you fair bit. The pricing will be little different, but here is OZ, for my Bachelor degree, I spent 10k per year for the course and another 6k on top for accommodation per year. That doesn't include books, alcohol, food for weekend and peripheral things that you may need to buy/hire during your studies. In 3 years of uni, I reckon it cost me close to 80k ($45k for course and accommodation, about 15k on alcohol and another 20k for food and other things).

Like I said, the costing may differ in your country and you may be choosing to go to a local university so you can commute from home - which will save you fair bit of money. Depending on how badly you want those watches you listed in the first post, but I reckon getting a watch for $1000-1500 (like Longines, Oris, Hamilton) would be a better option.

It's not too late to spend $5k when you graduate and spend $10k+ once you have a secure job lined up.

Best of luck with your studies mate!


----------



## Yada

Few things. I like JLC because its not Rolex. I would attract a lot of people with a Rolex but I don't think that will happen with a JLC in school. This is my graduation of high school present. I know how to manage my money and I can put aside 5-10k for buying a watch in the next 2 months. My university graduation gift to myself is a VC Overseas that I will start saving for soon. And I have this money because I'm not an idiot teen who waste their money on useless stuff. I invest my money.


----------



## johnr41a

Yawn


----------



## shnjb

LOL. You should just buy a vc then. Why waste time?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sheon

If you like JLC, go for it. Consider also one of their vintage-inspired divers, like the Memovox tribute to deep sea or deep sea chronograph. More expensive than the master control but a lot more sporty and versatile and with lume. But in the end, get what you like. Don't worry, JLC's 'high-end' enough.b-)


----------



## hkwatchguy

IMHO Rolex defines the starting point for "high-end", anything you would consider better than Rolex should be considered high-end. 

Also, you should honestly just get a Rolex if you can handle the baggage as its probably the best bang for your buck all things considered (from the perspective of a real person not a watch snob). Otherwise, a IWC 5001 if you wanna spend a bit more (all around best watch for $12k imho [I own one) or a AP RO if you want to spend more than that.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

hkwatchguy said:


> IMHO Rolex defines the starting point for "high-end", anything you would consider better than Rolex should be considered high-end.
> 
> Also, you should honestly just get a Rolex if you can handle the baggage as its probably the best bang for your buck all things considered (from the perspective of a real person not a watch snob). Otherwise, a IWC 5001 if you wanna spend a bit more (all around best watch for $12k imho [I own one) or a AP RO if you want to spend more than that.


WTF POST IS WTF.


----------



## hkwatchguy

Galactic Sushiman said:


> WTF POST IS WTF.


calm down and remember to breath.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

hkwatchguy said:


> calm down and remember to breath.


to breathE.

I was mocking the 'high end means better than Rolex' part, which, if I may, does not have any meaning whatsoever. 
But I did it like the youngsters do, with acronyms. Thank you for caring about my health though, I appreciate.

Back to the subject: so OP, in this ocean of suggestions, what did you do?


----------



## hkwatchguy

Galactic Sushiman said:


> I was mocking the 'high end means better than Rolex' part, which, if I may, does not have any meaning whatsoever.


I don't understand, are you mocking Rolex's value? Because in terms of company significance, brand history, price-point and build quality, I don't see how Rolex fails to compare against any other high-end brand.

In fact, if not thanks to Rolex, I'd argue there wouldn't even be a luxury watch industry today (or a severely diminished one).


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

hkwatchguy said:


> I don't understand, are you mocking Rolex's value? Because in terms of company significance, brand history, price-point and build quality, I don't see how Rolex fails to compare against any other high-end brand.
> 
> In fact, if not thanks to Rolex, I'd argue there wouldn't even be a luxury watch industry today (or a severely diminished one).


No you don't understand indeed 

I am mocking the idea 'better than Rolex', which is meaningless, not Rolex the brand - which, even if not among my favorite ones, actually gets my full respect.


----------



## systemcrasher

hkwatchguy said:


> I don't understand, are you mocking Rolex's value? Because in terms of company significance, brand history, price-point and build quality, I don't see how Rolex fails to compare against any other high-end brand.
> 
> In fact, if not thanks to Rolex, I'd argue there wouldn't even be a luxury watch industry today (or a severely diminished one).


At similar price point, JLC, IWC, Zenith all have longer history, more "significance" than Rolex. Let alone Patek, AP or VC.

Also, it was actually the Swatch Group, not Rolex, that revived the Swiss Watch industry (from low to high), when quartz started to become mainstream.


----------



## johnr41a

hkwatchguy said:


> IMHO Rolex defines the starting point for "high-end", anything you would consider better than Rolex should be considered high-end.
> 
> Also, you should honestly just get a Rolex if you can handle the baggage as its probably the best bang for your buck all things considered (from the perspective of a real person not a watch snob). Otherwise, a IWC 5001 if you wanna spend a bit more (all around best watch for $12k imho [I own one) or a AP RO if you want to spend more than that.


???

This is now the most entertaining post in this thread...


----------



## mtb2013

systemcrasher said:


> At similar price point, JLC, IWC, Zenith all have longer history, more "significance" than Rolex. Let alone Patek, AP or VC.
> 
> .


You also have the Germans. GO and ALS 

Also Hkwatchguy, Luxury watches and high-end have a very different meaning to many people especially those on this site. You can have a 50K watch with diamonds,platinum etc that I would never consider high end, but there are plenty or in-house movement manufactures that have watches under 10K that I do consider high end.


----------



## hkwatchguy

Oh?

Then please enlighten me as to how say... a JLC Compressor Seal is better than a Submariner in any way outside of snobbery and the perceived superior craftsmanship that comes with it.

So in which way is JLC high-end and Rolex not?


----------



## refugio

hkwatchguy said:


> So in which way is JLC high-end and Rolex not?


At least one "way" would be exclusivity. If you consider a watch company that produces 800k to 1mm watches a year "high", then I think your scale needs calibration (as others have implied.)


----------



## Yada

hkwatchguy said:


> So in which way is JLC high-end and Rolex not?


Well personally I think that JLC is more handmade and Rolex is more like a factory. JLC follows traditional watch making more while Rolex got all their crazy lasers and stuff. Rolex makes a huge amount of watches and JLC doesn't. A lot of Rolex's popularity is from advertisement while JLC is more for true lovers of horology.


----------



## mleok

Yada said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a 17 year guy (very small wrist 40mm max) who is looking to buy his first luxury watch. So I have saved up a little money to buy a watch and pay for university and plan on buying a watch in the next two months.
> 
> I'm here to ask you guys what do you think is entry level - high end?
> Nomos Tangomat 3k ish
> Zenith Captain Elite 5k ish
> JLC Master Control 8k ish
> AP RO 20k ish
> 
> I really like the AP RO but at 20k that's really cutting into my university funds. My budget is 20k but the more is spend the less I will have saved for university so I prefer to spend as little as possible.
> 
> And don't tell me to get a G shock or something. I'm actually looking for a quality watch.
> 
> I don't really care for any type of watch (such as dress or diver or sports) but something that's no bigger than 40mm.
> 
> Thanks!


If you're planning on wearing that at college, then I strongly recommend a watch with a bracelet, as opposed to a leather strap.

The JLC Master Control is what I would consider to be an entry-level high-end watch, but I'm not sure how practical it would be for college. I'm not sure I would consider a Zenith high-end, I suspect it skirts the boundary, but they're very nice watches and excellent values. In particular, I would keep a look out for deals on a Zenith on Ashford, as they frequently have excellent deals on El Primeros in the $3K - $4K range. If you're getting one with the Elite movement as opposed to the El Primero, then there's this nice one for $2K, which is cheap enough that I wouldn't feel too bad about wearing it at college,

Zenith Class 01-1125-650-03-C490 Men's Watch | Ashford.com

The VC Overseas is a very nice watch, but you do realize that it's 42.5mm, don't you? It does fit pretty well on my 6.75" wrist though.


----------



## hkwatchguy

So what you guys are telling me is that the definition of how end is ultimately the quantity produced?

And as a mind-experiment: are you suggesting if Patek is able to produce and sell 1mm watches annually whilst retaining every single other element about its crafts, it would no longer be considered high-end?


----------



## shnjb

Oh god not another thread discussing what is high end.

We should just have a working definition for the community.
Maybe a list of brands and prices.


----------



## v76

I'd use the loupe test. Observe the movement under a loupe, check bridge finish, pearlage and more importantly anglage/chamfer. Absence of any kind of burrs/unfinished surfaces, mirror polish on gear teeth bevels, the inside of the winding barrel (gold chatons on jewel bearing countersinks would be nice). Also, a good finish on movement parts facing the dial side.



hkwatchguy said:


> So what you guys are telling me is that the definition of how end is ultimately the quantity produced?
> 
> And as a mind-experiment: are you suggesting if Patek is able to produce and sell 1mm watches annually whilst retaining every single other element about its crafts, it would no longer be considered high-end?


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

In regards to OPs question, I would first suggest to save your money. But heck, I probably would not have listened to 25 year old me at 17, so go for it! You only have so much time to be completely fiscally irresponsible.

I will go in a different direction than everyone else. At the very least, I would urge you against the watches that you are looking at, especially the JLC. Having owned a JLC MC and being a proud owner of a JLC MUT Moon, they are beautiful watches, but I would be very, very wary of putting them through college. College is synonymous with drinking, and drinking is synonymous with watch destruction. Within the first week of my undergrad years, I completely cracked the crystal on my watch. I would stick to something that is maybe a little less expensive. Also, there are many people who also need money, and may not be afraid of lifting your watch. If you are slummin' it in the dorms especially, I would be wary of bringing anything of value.

That is just my 2c.


----------



## TheKeeper

I find it interesting that people are telling the OP to save his money... He is 17 years old, and already has 'saved' at least $20,000 to buy a watch... not including whatever he has 'saved' for school. I don't know any school aged job that could have paid enough to save that much or allowed him to invest that much. So suffice to say, he has got a lot of cash from somewhere and has enough to burn. He will obviously have the means to 'save' for a car, house, skyscraper or island in the very near future. Let him get what he wants!


----------



## shnjb

TheKeeper said:


> I find it interesting that people are telling the OP to save his money... He is 17 years old, and already has 'saved' at least $20,000 to buy a watch... not including whatever he has 'saved' for school. I don't know any school aged job that could have paid enough to save that much or allowed him to invest that much. So suffice to say, he has got a lot of cash from somewhere and has enough to burn. He will obviously have the means to 'save' for a car, house, skyscraper or island in the very near future. Let him get what he wants!


Haha so true.

I would get an AP Ro.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

TheKeeper said:


> I find it interesting that people are telling the OP to save his money... He is 17 years old, and already has 'saved' at least $20,000 to buy a watch... not including whatever he has 'saved' for school. I don't know any school aged job that could have paid enough to save that much or allowed him to invest that much. So suffice to say, he has got a lot of cash from somewhere and has enough to burn. He will obviously have the means to 'save' for a car, house, skyscraper or island in the very near future. Let him get what he wants!


He has not "saved" any money, he just did not spend all he received. Hardly an achievement to celebrate with a watch. Still, as I said before, stick to something versatile and solid - for instance a vintage sub, a Sinn 103, a Terrascope or a nice SPM would be perfect choices.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shnjb

Galactic Sushiman said:


> He has not "saved" any money, he just did not spend all he received. Hardly an achievement to celebrate with a watch. Still, as I said before, stick to something versatile and solid - for instance a vintage sub, a Sinn 103, a Terrascope or a nice SPM would be perfect choices.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Well celebrating adulthood is an old tradition.
Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

shnjb said:


> Well celebrating adulthood is an old tradition.
> Nothing wrong with it.


It's cultural I guess, I am French and we tend to focus more on diploma (at around 18yo for Bacalaureat, and 25-30 for a Master/Agregation/Doctorate).
These are just cultural habits, and I imagine adulthood could rationally justifies a watch too


----------



## mleok

shnjb said:


> Well celebrating adulthood is an old tradition.
> Nothing wrong with it.


Nothing wrong with that, but I would not wear an AP RO or a JLC MC if I was staying in a college dorm.


----------



## shnjb

mleok said:


> Nothing wrong with that, but I would not wear an AP RO or a JLC MC if I was staying in a college dorm.


Yes I agree.


----------



## TheKeeper

How do we know what college/university he is going to, or where he is staying? If he has this much money, I would dare say he is going to a decent one, so might not have to worry about the things mere mortals have to worry about. And if he didn't 'save' the money rather than not spend what was given to him, so what? That's why I put 'save' in inverted commas. Fact is, he has the cash, and doesn't need to worry about saving for the future.


----------



## mleok

TheKeeper said:


> How do we know what college/university he is going to, or where he is staying? If he has this much money, I would dare say he is going to a decent one, so might not have to worry about the things mere mortals have to worry about. And if he didn't 'save' the money rather than not spend what was given to him, so what? That's why I put 'save' in inverted commas. Fact is, he has the cash, and doesn't need to worry about saving for the future.


Even excellent colleges are preferentially targeted by criminals, because they're full of drunk, clueless, and careless college students...

To me, a budget for a luxury watch should be purely discretionary, and it sounds like the OP doesn't have the full cost of attending college all saved up, as he say that the more of the $20K "budget" he spends, the less he has saved for college.

I, for one, thinks it's silly to spend $20K on a watch, even if it is the drool worthy Royal Oak 15202ST, if one hasn't fully covered the cost of attending college. Who knows if the OP will even be able to find a job after graduating with that pricy college education.


----------



## gagnello

mleok said:


> I, for one, thinks it's silly to spend $20K on a watch, even if it is the drool worthy Royal Oak 15202ST, if one hasn't fully covered the cost of attending college. Who knows if the OP will even be able to find a job after graduating with that pricy college education.


Absolutely this. Ridiculous actually........but it is his money and his business what he spends it on however I would strongly advise against wearing something worth even 10K at college. Things are stolen constantly from dorms and campuses are wrought with people who are looking to rip young largely clueless kids (definitely me at 17) off. If it were me, I would get a Grand Seiko hands down, no question. You would be wearing an unbelievable watch that anyone looking to steal something wouldn't even pay attention to because it's a crappy Seiko. Perfect choice in my opinion.


----------



## mleok

gagnello said:


> Absolutely this. Ridiculous actually........but it is his money and his business what he spends it on however I would strongly advise against wearing something worth even 10K at college. Things are stolen constantly from dorms and campuses are wrought with people who are looking to rip young largely clueless kids (definitely me at 17) off. If it were me, I would get a Grand Seiko hands down, no question. You would be wearing an unbelievable watch that anyone looking to steal something wouldn't even pay attention to because it's a crappy Seiko. Perfect choice in my opinion.


I like that idea. A Grand Seiko is an absolutely low key watch, but any WIS would recognize it as a mark of taste and refinement.


----------



## shnjb

Harvard or community college, there are surely thieves looking to pick off an expensive watch.

But personal articles policy by home insurance companies will take care of that.

Grand seiko is popular around here but I wouldn't buy it.
Royal oak (not offshore) is cool whether you are 17 or 71.


----------



## systemcrasher

shnjb said:


> Royal oak (not offshore) is cool whether you are 17 or 71.


If you've been disciplined enough to save (given, earned that don't matter) that much at your age, congrats to ya. Don't see many teenagers with such discipline.

Yep, I second Royal Oak. It'd be great watch on either leather, SS or rubber strap.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I would get this, probably for 10k with discount and save the other 10k







it has an alarm so can be helpful


----------



## vnstowa

If Alexander was good and ready to lead an an army at 16, I trust that today seventeen year old is responsible enough to buy a watch.

However, I would not worry to much about the high end aspect.

I would go for a SH Overseas Chronometer, it's cheap, solid built, sporty, not totally out of place with more formal dressing. This old model:

Vacheron Constantin overseas for $.4,563 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

It has a good WR so it's fun at the beach or at pool side, and 37 mm is a good size for your small wrist.


----------



## Yianniathon

I agree with those in favour of a Grand Seiko. Just got the black face Hi-Beat for my 21st Birthday. Low key and a beautiful watch, a talking point with every WIS I've met. I have also got compliments from people who have no idea what it is which actually surprises me. I do tend to prefer lower key, less obnoxious watches though. If It were be I would go either a GS, the Royal Oak (not offshore), or a VC overseas self winding.


----------



## GETS

I've not read the whole thread and I'm not going to tell you what to do with your money as you might be from a family of millionaires as far as I know?

I would buy the AP RO or the JLC and both are high end.


----------



## hydrocarbon

mleok said:


> I like that idea. A Grand Seiko is an absolutely low key watch, but any WIS would recognize it as a mark of taste and refinement.


Or a mark of too much time spent being brainwashed on watch forums.


----------



## sheon

Ha ha, OP, too many choices. Whatever you choose, do post the result here. Eager eyes await your college watch....


----------



## williamtv

Um.... Just get a pp perpetual calender and go to community college.


----------



## gagnello

hydrocarbon said:


> Or a mark of too much time spent being brainwashed on watch forums.


Have you ever handled one? If so, you can reasonably make a comment like this one. If not, it is kind of an empty statement don't you think? I'm not saying this because I have one and/or I'm a major fanboi. I'm saying it because I don't think one can have an opinion that someone liking a particular watch is due to them being "brainwashed" unless you have handled it in person and feel that it is of inferior quality.


----------



## shnjb

gagnello said:


> Have you ever handled one? If so, you can reasonably make a comment like this one. If not, it is kind of an empty statement don't you think? I'm not saying this because I have one and/or I'm a major fanboi. I'm saying it because I don't think one can have an opinion that someone liking a particular watch is due to them being "brainwashed" unless you have handled it in person and feel that it is of inferior quality.


Who sells them in la? Any ideas?
I always hear about them on watch forums and I'm beginning to wonder what the big hype is all about.


----------



## gagnello

shnjb said:


> Who sells them in la? Any ideas?
> I always hear about them on watch forums and I'm beginning to wonder what the big hype is all about.


A list of ADs is on Seiko's website and I'm almost positive there is at least one AD in LA. If you google Grand Seiko you can find the specific GS website. Many people aren't big fans of the styling and I hear alot of complaints regarding how they shouldnt plaster the Seiko name (Seiko, GS, and Grand Seiko) all over the dial. Once you handle one though, you will see what the hype is about. I've said it before, the only thing I have handled in the same league fit and finish wise was a ALS datograph. When I got mine, it was between the GS and a JLC master ultra thin. I handled both of them and I thought the GS made the JLC feel cheap. Value is all in the eye of the beholder though. Many might feel the opposite as me.....and that's completely fine.


----------



## heuerolexomega

gagnello said:


> A list of ADs is on Seiko's website and I'm almost positive there is at least one AD in LA. If you google Grand Seiko you can find the specific GS website. Many people aren't big fans of the styling and I hear alot of complaints regarding how they shouldnt plaster the Seiko name (Seiko, GS, and Grand Seiko) all over the dial. Once you handle one though, you will see what the hype is about. I've said it before, the only thing I have handled in the same league fit and finish wise was a ALS datograph. When I got mine, it was between the GS and a JLC master ultra thin. I handled both of them and I thought the GS made the JLC feel cheap. Value is all in the eye of the beholder though. Many might feel the opposite as me.....and that's completely fine.


I can not speak bad or god about seiko because I have a never handle them. Well maybe that's not entirely true, I remember my dad seiko, probably not one of the good ones. I would say that watch cost him probably a couple of hundred dollars. And I think that's the problem I grew up thinking Citizen, Seiko, etc were cheap Japanese watches. And until now on the forum comes all this information about Seiko quality. Unfortunately I can't erase from my mind that easily 40 years believing something and suddenly change and say that I love seiko. I think I will never buy a Seiko (well never say never), I think that regardless of the quality I wont feel happy with the purchase.
So every time someone talks about them good or bad, I just refrain to give any opinion, because my opinion it's totally bias with no legitimate reasons to dislike. I guess it's just my baggage.


----------



## Yada

I bought a GS like few months ago, before my grade 12 year. My friend though he had the same watch as me, he had a quartz Seiko that cost him 150. That's the problem with Seiko, it doesn't get respect from anyone outside of the forums. The quality of my GS was nice, but I think they are over rated on this forum. I have no idea where to buy an AP near me so JLC Master Control or Zenith Captain Dual Time or JLC Reverso.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Yada said:


> I bought a GS like few months ago, before my grade 12 year. My friend though he had the same watch as me, he had a quartz Seiko that cost him 150. That's the problem with Seiko, it doesn't get respect from anyone outside of the forums. The quality of my GS was nice, but I think they are over rated on this forum. I have no idea where to buy an AP near me so JLC Master Control or Zenith Captain Dual Time or JLC Reverso.


Just go to their website, they list all their points of sale (Authorized Dealers)


----------



## Whistler

Get an Omega or a Tag , or (lol) a G shock. The world is a nasty place, and it's filled with haters who feel anger towards you because their family didn't have money like yours does. I'd be surprised if a scrawny 17 year old made it through college without getting his ass beat and his 10k watch stolen.


----------



## gagnello

heuerolexomega said:


> I can not speak bad or god about seiko because I have a never handle them. Well maybe that's not entirely true, I remember my dad seiko, probably not one of the good ones. I would say that watch cost him probably a couple of hundred dollars. And I think that's the problem I grew up thinking Citizen, Seiko, etc were cheap Japanese watches. And until now on the forum comes all this information about Seiko quality. Unfortunately I can't erase from my mind that easily 40 years believing something and suddenly change and say that I love seiko. I think I will never buy a Seiko (well never say never), I think that regardless of the quality I wont feel happy with the purchase.
> So every time someone talks about them good or bad, I just refrain to give any opinion, because my opinion it's totally bias with no legitimate reasons to dislike. I guess it's just my baggage.


It's never too late for anyone to see the light my friend!!


----------



## gagnello

Yada said:


> I bought a GS like few months ago, before my grade 12 year. My friend though he had the same watch as me, he had a quartz Seiko that cost him 150. That's the problem with Seiko, it doesn't get respect from anyone outside of the forums. The quality of my GS was nice, but I think they are over rated on this forum. I have no idea where to buy an AP near me so JLC Master Control or Zenith Captain Dual Time or JLC Reverso.


Why is getting respect from people one of your considerations in buying anything? Why do you care what other people think? Get what you like, whether it is an Invicta or a PP.


----------



## vnstowa

gagnello said:


> Why is getting respect from people one of your considerations in buying anything? Why do you care what other people think? Get what you like, whether it is an Invicta or a PP.


 I can only speak for myself, but it's because I don't yet have what you would call ".... you money", neither do I have a ".... you attitude".

As a lawyer, I work with people and I sell not so much my expertise as, to put it simply, trust. That's because a client that comes to me for the first time with his business doesn't have the time or knowledge to quiz me or even understand my law rambling.

He sees a person that in his mind is or is not competent to represent him and he's basing that decision on personal interaction also. Of course I could wear a GS, a Casio, a Rolex, Panerai etc. But I prefer a JLC MUT because it's sending a simple message: appropriate dress watch, professional. I also like the watch, the brand value and history etc.

Because I'm fairly young and I don't have much of a bank account after buying a house and all, it's also nice to know that my watches have some kind of resale value. Of course they are not a good investment and money would be lost, but to see the difference I'll tell you that a fellow wis-er from my country bought a GS snowflake for about 5k and manage to get for a quick resale just 1 k.

From a strictly WIS perspective, I will tell you that I have handled some GS, both vintage and new. I really don't care much about most of their new models, to much writing on the dial, the redundancy of inscriptions Seiko/ Grand Seiko/ GS really bothers me, don't see much originality in case design and the aesthetics don't speak to me. What I like and perhaps some day buy and wear are models that mimic their past, such as this:

http://www.watchtime.com/mdisher/basel11/seiko_gs_lg.jpg


----------



## gagnello

vnstowa said:


> I can only speak for myself, but it's because I don't yet have what you would call ".... you money", neither do I have a ".... you attitude".
> 
> As a lawyer, I work with people and I sell not so much my expertise as, to put it simply, trust. That's because a client that comes to me for the first time with his business doesn't have the time or knowledge to quiz me or even understand my law rambling.
> 
> He sees a person that in his mind is or is not competent to represent him and he's basing that decision on personal interaction also. Of course I could wear a GS, a Casio, a Rolex, Panerai etc. But I prefer a JLC MUT because it's sending a simple message: appropriate dress watch, professional. I also like the watch, the brand value and history etc.
> 
> Because I'm fairly young and I don't have much of a bank account after buying a house and all, it's also nice to know that my watches have some kind of resale value. Of course they are not a good investment and money would be lost, but to see the difference I'll tell you that a fellow wis-er from my country bought a GS snowflake for about 5k and manage to get for a quick resale just 1 k.
> 
> From a strictly WIS perspective, I will tell you that I have handled some GS, both vintage and new. I really don't care much about most of their new models, to much writing on the dial, the redundancy of inscriptions Seiko/ Grand Seiko/ GS really bothers me, don't see much originality in case design and the aesthetics don't speak to me. What I like and perhaps some day buy and wear are models that mimic their past, such as this:
> 
> http://www.watchtime.com/mdisher/basel11/seiko_gs_lg.jpg


I see your point, but this assumes that people actually notice what you are wearing on your wrist. 99% of people will never look at your wrist. Now, as far as you saying you know of someone who sold a mint condition snowflake for 1K?? I'm sorry but I just don't believe you. If there was a snowflake for sale, BNIB from a trusted seller on this forum (or any other one that I know of) for 1K, it wouldn't last 2 seconds. Not even 1 second, and if it did it would be purely becasue anyone who viewed the listing would assume it was a scam. I can promise you that.


----------



## vnstowa

gagnello said:


> I see your point, but this assumes that people actually notice what you are wearing on your wrist. 99% of people will never look at your wrist. Now, as far as you saying you know of someone who sold a mint condition snowflake for 1K?? I'm sorry but I just don't believe you. If there was a snowflake for sale, BNIB from a trusted seller on this forum (or any other one that I know of) for 1K, it wouldn't last 2 seconds. Not even 1 second, and if it did it would be purely becasue anyone who viewed the listing would assume it was a scam. I can promise you that.


 People sometimes notice, sometimes don't. Being a professional, I need to project a coherent business image regardless, out of respect for my profession and employer. Sometimes people are not able to notice if I have good grammar(in my native language) or if my fly is open if I'm sitting behind a desk, but that's not the point.

As for not believing me about that 1 K snowflake, take in to consideration that I'm living in an eastern european country, not everybody speaks english here. So not everybody is able to sale watches on international forums and on the market in my country that was all he was able to get for his watch on a quick sale: 1 k. 
Because it's true, the appreciation for GS is largely a watch forums thing.

That's not to say they are not quality watches, but the demand and appreciation for them in the wild are not that great. They're a niche, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## gagnello

vnstowa said:


> People sometimes notice, sometimes don't. Being a professional, I need to project a coherent business image regardless, out of respect for my profession and employer. Sometimes people are not able to notice if I have good grammar(in my native language) or if my fly is open if I'm sitting behind a desk, but that's not the point.
> 
> As for not believing me about that 1 K snowflake, take in to consideration that I'm living in an eastern european country, not everybody speaks english here. So not everybody is able to sale watches on international forums and on the market in my country that was all he was able to get for his watch on a quick sale: 1 k.
> Because it's true, the appreciation for GS is largely a watch forums thing.
> 
> That's not to say they are not quality watches, but the demand and appreciation for them in the wild are not that great. They're a niche, at least in my neck of the woods.


Well, I still think you are overestimating the influence your choice of watch has on your professional image. People who are speaking with you either as colleagues or potential clients are not basing their opinions even remotely on whether or not you are wearing an orange divers watch or your jlc mut. I also think you are overestimating your employers emphasis on wrist wear. I am also a professional who works at a multi-national fortune 500 company. Our CTO wears a Timex ironman most days. Our CEO wears a G shock I believe. Seriously, people really dont care or notice as much as you think.

On the GS front, I guess I see what you're saying and can understand how this might be so. But can I ask you to promise me something? If you know of anyone selling a snowflake or anything else of note for 1K types of prices, pretty please with sugar on top PM me with contact info?!?!? You would be my best buddy for life!!


----------



## v76

I've noticed that in Western and Northern Europe (Spain, the Netherlands, Scandinavian countries, etc.) that Seiko is held in high regard, especially the JDM models and particularly Grand Seiko and Credor ... but, this trait might also be more prominent among the younger/more educated crowd.



gagnello said:


> Well, I still think you are overestimating the influence your choice of watch has on your professional image. People who are speaking with you either as colleagues or potential clients are not basing their opinions even remotely on whether or not you are wearing an orange divers watch or your jlc mut. I also think you are overestimating your employers emphasis on wrist wear. I am also a professional who works at a multi-national fortune 500 company. Our CTO wears a Timex ironman most days. Our CEO wears a G shock I believe. Seriously, people really dont care or notice as much as you think.
> 
> On the GS front, I guess I see what you're saying and can understand how this might be so. But can I ask you to promise me something? If you know of anyone selling a snowflake or anything else of note for 1K types of prices, pretty please with sugar on top PM me with contact info?!?!? You would be my best buddy for life!!


----------



## shnjb

The font of that seiko logo doesn't appeal to me aesthetically. 

It was the same thing with most JLCs I've tried

Although I know I'm supposed to like jlc and gs as a "wis"-er, I can't seem to like them.
Well at least jlc I've handled many times. Seiko I guess I will reserve my final judgment until I hold one.


----------



## summerpurchase

Yada said:


> I'm 17. So I have saved to buy a watch and pay for university
> 
> that's really cutting into my university funds. the more is spend the less I will have saved for university
> 
> I don't really care any type of watch





Yada said:


> I want to spend ATLEAST 5k on watch.
> 
> I just want a watch that is considered high end to most people





Yada said:


> I would attract a lot of people with a Rolex but I don't think that will happen with a JLC in school.





Yada said:


> more for true lovers of horology.





Yada said:


> That's the problem with Seiko, it doesn't get respect from anyone outside of the forums.


I think you are sending mixed messages here in general. As a 23yr old who finished college last year, and someone who also likes watches, I guess I can understand your sentiment a bit.

First, reflect on the fact that you even mention something (whether it be a watch or car or whatever) "cutting" into your college funds. 
Second, why don't you care what type of watch it is? Why would a diving watch and a dress watch have equal use/value to you? 
Third, your statement "I want a watch that is considered high end to most people" says you are looking to impress people, right?

It seems to me like you are trying to impress other people, and I understand that feeling, lots of people want to.

You need to realize that a JLC or AP will not impress 95% of the people you meet in college. You would need to actively show them and tell them about the watch and its monetary value to possibly impress them. Casually passing by, they won't recognize it or care. Do you really want to be the person constantly bragging about your watch? The 5% of people who do have a high end watch, are most likely going to have been given it to them by their family, and will also likely not care about yours. I knew kids in college with Patek's from their parents - but they didn't go around bragging about it - they just wore it like it was no big deal. That was considered "classier" at my school.

I think your best bet, given the motives you seem to have, would be to get a Rolex. Wear it like it is not a big deal, save the rest for paying for school. Maybe by the time you graduate you will have casually gotten respect from people, without having to ask for it. Then when you graduate the Rolex would still have value, and you can trade it for a more "horologically sophisticated" watch. 
Pardon me if I am misunderstanding your motives. I am not trying to bust on you here, college is an important time to make friends and impress. You don't want to graduate in 4 years being known as the guy who just tried too hard to show off.

You're going to meet clueless kids wearing a Michael Kors or Armani watch who will always believe their watch is better than yours anyway - no matter how much you tell them. You will meet girls who will see those same watches and be more impressed with theirs than they are yours.

If you look at this watch in terms of Return On Investment (return being # of impressed people).... your ROI will be very low with a more obscure brand. Your ROI will be higher with something recognizable. The model of Rolex doesn't even matter - you're just going for brand name here. If it's gold that might impress a few more, solid or plated doesn't matter either.


----------



## Yada

summerpurchase said:


> I think you are sending mixed messages here in general. As a 23yr old who finished college last year, and someone who also likes watches, I guess I can understand your sentiment a bit.
> 
> First, reflect on the fact that you even mention something (whether it be a watch or car or whatever) "cutting" into your college funds.
> Second, why don't you care what type of watch it is? Why would a diving watch and a dress watch have equal use/value to you?
> Third, your statement "I want a watch that is considered high end to most people" says you are looking to impress people, right?
> 
> It seems to me like you are trying to impress other people, and I understand that feeling, lots of people want to.
> 
> You need to realize that a JLC or AP will not impress 95% of the people you meet in college. You would need to actively show them and tell them about the watch and its monetary value to possibly impress them. Casually passing by, they won't recognize it or care. Do you really want to be the person constantly bragging about your watch? The 5% of people who do have a high end watch, are most likely going to have been given it to them by their family, and will also likely not care about yours. I knew kids in college with Patek's from their parents - but they didn't go around bragging about it - they just wore it like it was no big deal. That was considered "classier" at my school.
> 
> I think your best bet, given the motives you seem to have, would be to get a Rolex. Wear it like it is not a big deal, save the rest for paying for school. Maybe by the time you graduate you will have casually gotten respect from people, without having to ask for it. Then when you graduate the Rolex would still have value, and you can trade it for a more "horologically sophisticated" watch.
> Pardon me if I am misunderstanding your motives. I am not trying to bust on you here, college is an important time to make friends and impress. You don't want to graduate in 4 years being known as the guy who just tried too hard to show off.
> 
> You're going to meet clueless kids wearing a Michael Kors or Armani watch who will always believe their watch is better than yours anyway - no matter how much you tell them. You will meet girls who will see those same watches and be more impressed with theirs than they are yours.
> 
> If you look at this watch in terms of Return On Investment (return being # of impressed people).... your ROI will be very low with a more obscure brand. Your ROI will be higher with something recognizable. The model of Rolex doesn't even matter - you're just going for brand name here. If it's gold that might impress a few more, solid or plated doesn't matter either.


First, pretty much everything I buy is cutting into my college funds, even food. But I have set aside money and planned on buying a nice watch for some time now. Second, I don't care what type of watch it is because I will wear it every day (most modern day watches are water proof to some degree). And third, I'm buying that I would keep for the rest of my life. When I have a Patek, I want a watch that I would still wear. That's why I want a respectable watch because when I do have a higher end collection I would still wear my "cheaper watches"


----------



## Voodoo13

It's not "high end", (but nice, and my first real entry into this world) but buy a "Ball Spacemaster" , so when you wake up drunk in the middle of the night, in a pitch dark, strange room you can look at your watch and actually see the time! 
X Lume!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## summerpurchase

Yada said:


> everything I buy is cutting into my college funds
> 
> I don't care what type of watch it is
> 
> And third, I'm buying that I would keep for the rest of my life. When I have a Patek, I want a watch that I would still wear. That's why I want a respectable watch because when I do have a higher end collection I would still wear my "cheaper watches"


OK - my advice (who am I to give advice anyway?) is just to not come off like you are trying too hard to impress people. It's all about the subtleties. Wear it, and let people notice its quality on their own. Make it a chance to tell people about the history of the company you choose - if they inquire about it that is.

I have to confess I wanted to impress people with my watch in college - I think we are all a bit vain.


----------



## shnjb

Those advices are spot on.
Nobody will give a .... about your ap in college.
Also I think it's quite silly to be thinking about food money on one hand while buying an ap on the other.
If the 10-15k represents a significant amount of your or your family's net worth then you definitely shouldn't blow it off on one wrist watch.
If 10-15k is disposable, then well I don't really understand why you are concerned about food money but I guess you are just a concerned type.


----------



## mleok

Yada said:


> *First, pretty much everything I buy is cutting into my college funds, even food.* But I have set aside money and planned on buying a nice watch for some time now. Second, I don't care what type of watch it is because I will wear it every day (most modern day watches are water proof to some degree). And third, I'm buying that I would keep for the rest of my life. When I have a Patek, I want a watch that I would still wear. That's why I want a respectable watch because when I do have a higher end collection I would still wear my "cheaper watches"


Correct me if I'm mistaken, but it sounds to me like you haven't accumulated savings for the full cost of your time in college (including tuition, fees, rent, food, transportation, insurance, etc.). If so, why is a nice watch a higher priority than graduating college free of student debt, or with a nice pot of money to pay for moving expenses, a deposit on an apartment, or even for living expenses, in the event that you don't get a job immediately upon graduating?

Even if you don't care about any of the above, ask yourself the following question: how would you feel if your $5K, $10K, or $20K watch got scratched up, dropped on the floor, misplaced, or stolen? In light of these scenarios, how comfortable are you wearing an expensive watch daily while you attend college, where your watch could that get damaged or destroyed in a mind bogglingly number of ways. Do you really want to to wear a watch on a leather strap if it might get in the line of fire of projectile vomit or just a good old food fight? Meditate on these issues, and I think you'll have a better idea of how much you're willing to actually spend (and risk) on a daily wear watch for college, and the kind of watch that will fit that kind of lifestyle.

Finally, if you want good suggestions, give us an idea of the kind of watches you do like, and perhaps what you like about them.


----------



## Nikoloz

wow, there are indeed lots of lifetime advices in this thread, some of them could actually be taken seriously... i mean seriously, lol
there is a little chance (close to none in fact) that a 17 years old person would ever listen to "watch forum life advices" but nice try anyway...

Here is my piece of advice
*Just get a JLC MC*, or *same MC with a hometime complication* it's not a very robust watch from the looks of it, but i recently bought it for my father, who is a manager at a construction site, and i can tell you, so far so good =) On the other hand it's high end-ish watch. will it be recognizable in your college? have no idea, depends on the college i guess, i know i would... =)
but you can brag between watch geeks, JLC is always a sign of a nice taste. 
Same goes for zenith or RO of course, but i don't really like zenith and RO is way too expensive, so why bother.

i want to share one general observation, from my own experience, statistically It's almost always a good thing to listen to a guy with a patek, unless you are 17...with a patek...lol))


----------



## aBeast

OP did you decide on a watch? 

How about grabbing a Rolex, cheap for you, and since you want to impress people, EVERYONE knows what a Rolex is.

And then you have left over money to go to the gym and get a nice car, because a muscular physique and a nice car will definitely draw more females to you than a $100k watch which they wont even recognize  Plus you'll be a bit more intimidating / worthy of respect so people wont try and rip-off your Rolex!


----------



## freakonut

I'd suggest something very specific: an IWC Mark XII.

36mm and a small lug to lug, so it'll fit your wrist easily. Black dial, so it wears even smaller.

Military dial, so it can be dressed up with a leather strap/bracelet, or dressed down with a Nato.

Fantastic JLC movement. It isn't the hardiest of watches, but you're going to school, not a warzone. I wouldn't say it's more fragile than my RO.

Lastly, it can be had on the grey market very cheaply.


----------



## Minimalist1972

From a strictly WIS perspective, I will tell you that I have handled some GS, both vintage and new. I really don't care much about most of their new models, to much writing on the dial, the redundancy of inscriptions Seiko/ Grand Seiko/ GS really bothers me, don't see much originality in case design and the aesthetics don't speak to me. What I like and perhaps some day buy and wear are models that mimic their past, such as this:

http://www.watchtime.com/mdisher/basel11/seiko_gs_lg.jpg[/QUOTE]

I totally agree with the redundancy in dial inscriptions. If all they had on the dial was "GS" at 12 with "Spring Drive" at 6, I would buy a GS in a heart beat. Alas, where I live, the places that sell GS's only sell one model, and definitely not the snowflake. I've always liked the idea of being able to tell people who ask that I'm wearing "just a Seiko," but I just don't like that weirdly redundant inscription system they got going--and, the bigot that I am, also don't like the SEIKO inscription.


----------



## markdeerhunter

If you can put 5 to 10k aside in two months why not a Patek? You are obviously loaded with money.



Yada said:


> Few things. I like JLC because its not Rolex. I would attract a lot of people with a Rolex but I don't think that will happen with a JLC in school. This is my graduation of high school present. I know how to manage my money and* I can put aside 5-10k for buying a watch in the next 2 months.* My university graduation gift to myself is a VC Overseas that I will start saving for soon. And I have this money because I'm not an idiot teen who waste their money on useless stuff. I invest my money.


----------



## Voodoo13

The Op is a AWOL , kill this nonsense! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owned4u

Voodoo13 said:


> The Op is a AWOL , kill this nonsense!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm assuming he is going to start another thread that will just say, "I have a budget of 5-20k, what should I get?" and not mention his financial situation other than that. Probably how he should have started this thread. So many people chiming in on how he should spend his money.

My opinion is buy an AP Royal Oak.


----------



## NitrousOxide

Its AMAZING how people are forcing him to not buy a watch he desires or his money 'on what he desires'! Its good to suggest him to save his money, but bad to ONLY do that since hes primarily asking for a 'what watch should I buy' advice! People spend their money to bring more happiness into their lives, be it having more cash for tuition or less but with a watch! Stop forcing him to do what pleases you.

As for the OP, i agree that you should -at this point in time- focus on more saving and less spending, but if you truly believe that u need a watch (that impresses you personally and not people, cuz caring about what people think of u will make u their prisoner) then get a watch that is both of a well reputable company and somehow light on your pocket. My suggestion is get something between 6-8k, which will take you to Panerai, IWC, or a used JLC! With that amount, i believe, u'll satisfy both ends, refreshing your life with a new watch and securing more funds. Life is crazy with its problem, so save some money for joys/problems you never expected coming.

If you still insist on buying a watch within ur 20K budget then be patient, do more research then get the watch that you'll fall for 

All in all, I wish you the best!


----------



## Crunchy

NitrousOxide said:


> Its AMAZING how people are forcing him to not buy a watch he desires or his money 'on what he desires'! Its good to suggest him to save his money, but bad to ONLY do that since hes primarily asking for a 'what watch should I buy' advice! People spend their money to bring more happiness into their lives, be it having more cash for tuition or less but with a watch! Stop forcing him to do what pleases you.
> 
> As for the OP, i agree that you should -at this point in time- focus on more saving and less spending, but if you truly believe that u need a watch (that impresses you personally and not people, cuz caring about what people think of u will make u their prisoner) then get a watch that is both of a well reputable company and somehow light on your pocket. My suggestion is get something between 6-8k, which will take you to Panerai, IWC, or a used JLC! With that amount, i believe, u'll satisfy both ends, refreshing your life with a new watch and securing more funds. Life is crazy with its problem, so save some money for joys/problems you never expected coming.
> 
> If you still insist on buying a watch within ur 20K budget then be patient, do more research then get the watch that you'll fall for
> 
> All in all, I wish you the best!


Agree with this somewhat.

For OP, Ow heck, drop out of college, buy a patek. Then make a youtube video of how you used the college money to buy a patek and now broke and unemployed. Beg for donations. I will send $25 to you.


----------



## westlake

Crunchy said:


> Agree with this somewhat.
> 
> For OP, Ow heck, drop out of college, buy a patek. Then make a youtube video of how you used the college money to buy a patek and now broke and unemployed. Beg for donations. I will send $25 to you.


Now THERE'S a fiendishly great suggestion. OP, make sure to post the video link - perhaps that will be the last post to this thread...


----------



## shnjb

He can be the neoluxury (archieluxury's got competition now)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MZhammer

Yada said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a 17 year guy (very small wrist 40mm max) who is looking to buy his first luxury watch. So I have saved up a little money to buy a watch and pay for university and plan on buying a watch in the next two months.
> 
> My budget is 20k but the more is spend the less I will have saved for university so I prefer to spend as little as possible.
> 
> I'm actually looking for a quality watch.
> 
> I don't really care for any type of watch (such as dress or diver or sports) but something that's no bigger than 40mm.





Yada said:


> I don't want to say exactly what I have saved for schooling but it is a substantial amount. I want to spend ATLEAST 5k on watch. Under 10k is preferred but under 20k actual budget.
> 
> Are those watch all considered "high end"? *I just want a watch that is considered high end to most people but without spending Patek money.* I kind of just want to know if these sub 10k watches are still considered high-end?





Yada said:


> I would attract a lot of people with a Rolex but I don't think that will happen with a JLC in school. This is my graduation of high school present. *I know how to manage my money and I can put aside 5-10k for buying a watch in the next 2 months.* My university graduation gift to myself is a VC Overseas that I will start saving for soon. And I have this money because I'm not an idiot teen who waste their money on useless stuff. I invest my money.





Yada said:


> I bought a GS like few months ago, before my grade 12 year. My friend though he had the same watch as me, he had a quartz Seiko that cost him 150. T*hat's the problem with Seiko, it doesn't get respect from anyone outside of the forums.* The quality of my GS was nice, but I think they are over rated on this forum.





Yada said:


> First, pretty much everything I buy is cutting into my college funds, even food. But I have set aside money and planned on buying a nice watch for some time now. Second, I don't care what type of watch it is because I will wear it every day (most modern day watches are water proof to some degree). And third, I'm buying that I would keep for the rest of my life. When I have a Patek, I want a watch that I would still wear. That's why* I want a respectable watch* because when I do have a higher end collection I would still wear my "cheaper watches"


So you're 17, have saved well over 20K "on your own" through investing in the few short years that've you've been eligible to hold a job, and can reasonably save 5-10k in the next couple months? You sound like a money manager prodigy. Don't go to college, go start a hedge fund.

In all seriousness you don't know what you want. 
You say you want a respectable, high quality watch that will be a lifetime watch and you already have a Grand Seiko. That *is* a respectable, high quality watch. 
You say you want a watch that college kids will be impressed by but don't want a Rolex, Omega, Tag Heuer or Panerai. Those *are* the watches that get looks in college.
It's not our business to tell you what to buy but go understand what you want first, right now you're just a confused kid who wants to be seen as cool by his peers. :roll:

Or say F it and buy a Hublot, that will impress college kids.


----------



## shnjb

will hublot impress college kids more than rolexes?

they could confuse hublot with their michael kors watches.


----------



## westlake

MZhammer said:


> Or say F it and buy a Hublot, that will impress college kids.
> View attachment 1173604


I think my eyes are bleeding. Is that real snake skin on the dial?


----------



## danandsueco

westlake said:


> I think my eyes are bleeding. Is that real snake skin on the dial?


Too funny. Still laughing for 5 mins now.


----------



## MZhammer

westlake said:


> I think my eyes are bleeding. Is that real snake skin on the dial?


From Hublot's website:

_"The fruit of several years of research, Hublot metallurgists have created a veritable "fusion" between Gold, Palladium, and Rattlesnake. They have obtained an alloy of 18 carat gold surpassing traditional Snake alloys in hardness and scratch resistance, while conserving the best properties of the venomous reptile and the metals. During the polishing, the raw alloy changes from a nearly black color to a unique scaled tint, earning it the name 'Gaudy as Hell'._ _Exclusively produced in the Hublot manufacture, 'Gaudy as Hell' is the forerunner of a new era for alloys of precious metals and serpents."
_
Science is amazing stuff.


----------



## Voodoo13

westlake said:


> I think my eyes are bleeding. Is that real snake skin on the dial?


It would be great on a trip to the Amazon jungle. High dollar camouflage!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Icosahedron

Rattlesnake Nato strap --- what a concept.

I'm ashamed of myself now for ever having made fun of Invicta.


----------



## wristclock

So I'm trying to wrap my head around this post...

1)you "saved" up a boat load of money "on your own"
2)you can save up 5-10k in a couple months.
3) *pretty much anything you buy "even food*" is cutting into your collage funds......right

4) after saving up all that cash from your grade school and high school jobs or "investments" you want to waste 20k on a watch? 
5) conclusion.....op is a troll!


----------



## Tourbeon

Back when I was in school my 'high-end' Fossil impressed many.


----------



## asadtiger

my under $10K recommendation is Breguet Type XX/XX!/XX!! or Marine  Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, and finally, anything from Glashutte...they are all manufacture (or very close) and classics collectiables, and excellent watches on their own, offering vast design choices for you


----------



## fjblair

wristclock said:


> So I'm trying to wrap my head around this post...
> 
> 1)you "saved" up a boat load of money "on your own"
> 2)you can save up 5-10k in a couple months.
> 3) *pretty much anything you buy "even food*" is cutting into your collage funds......right
> 
> 4) after saving up all that cash from your grade school and high school jobs or "investments" you want to waste 20k on a watch?
> 5) conclusion.....op is a troll!


It only took 11 pages for someone to conclude the obvious 

These absurd troll threads pop up every day and people bite and start offering suggestions. Come on, we aren't that gullible. If the mods would create a minimum number of posts before you can create a thread rule these silly threads would stop immediately. 50 posts before you can start a thread sounds about right, it's common on other forums and they don't have as many of these problems.


----------



## Tourbeon

fjblair said:


> 50 posts before you can start a thread sounds about right, it's common on other forums and they don't have as many of these problems.


Agreed


----------



## seanwontreturn

To all the life adivser here, OP is just a boy with successful parents who decided to let their son to budget a good amount of money for colleage and watch. Why all the judger? Whatever he choose to do, he'll learn from that, that's the whole point of it. If the parents are just as innocent as the boy, let their mony be spent for the good of watch industry is all.


----------



## mleok

seanwontreturn said:


> To all the life adivser here, OP is just a boy with successful parents who decided to let their son to budget a good amount of money for colleage and watch. Why all the judger? Whatever he choose to do, he'll learn from that, that's the whole point of it. If the parents are just as innocent as the boy, let their mony be spent for the good of watch industry is all.


I can't speak for anyone else, but from my perspective as a college professor, anyone who thinks eating cuts into his college fund hasn't put away enough for college to spend $20K on a watch. In particular, it would be highly misplaced priorities to have to take up a part time job or student loans while in college because one spent $20K on a watch.


----------



## Itsme7

I find it AMAZING the amount of people that actually bought into this. His family probably collected a 30-40k college fund, and he wants to blow 1/2 of it away on a watch, then climb into debt with the rest of it. Hes just grabbing attention.


----------



## watchvic

Yada said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a 17 year guy (very small wrist 40mm max) who is looking to buy his first luxury watch. So I have saved up a little money to buy a watch and pay for university and plan on buying a watch in the next two months.
> 
> I'm here to ask you guys what do you think is entry level - high end?
> Nomos Tangomat 3k ish
> Zenith Captain Elite 5k ish
> JLC Master Control 8k ish
> AP RO 20k ish
> 
> I really like the AP RO but at 20k that's really cutting into my university funds. My budget is 20k but the more is spend the less I will have saved for university so I prefer to spend as little as possible.
> 
> And don't tell me to get a G shock or something. I'm actually looking for a quality watch.
> 
> I don't really care for any type of watch (such as dress or diver or sports) but something that's no bigger than 40mm.
> 
> Thanks!


From your list you have given us go for the Nomos Tangomat. I got one recently and think it is truly superb inside and out. Grab a loupe to examine its movement and you will see what I mean.

I have had mine for several months now and it is a workhorse in keeping accurate time. The leather band as it wears in looks great with a few scratches and marks here and there.

To have a watch with an in house German made movement for around $3K or less says a lot.

If that is not an 'entry level high end' watch I don't know what is...


----------



## mleok

watchvic said:


> From your list you have given us go for the Nomos Tangomat. I got one recently and think it is truly superb inside and out. Grab a loupe to examine its movement and you will see what I mean.
> 
> I have had mine for several months now and it is a workhorse in keeping accurate time. The leather band as it wears in looks great with a few scratches and marks here and there.
> 
> To have a watch with an in house German made movement for around $3K or less says a lot.
> 
> If that is not an 'entry level high end' watch I don't know what is...


Well, the Frederique Constant Manufacture movements are pretty nice as well, and at very affordable prices, but I doubt that many on this subforum would consider Nomos or Frederique Constant to be high-end watches, entry level or otherwise. I personally consider Glashutte Original to be where high-end German watches start.


----------



## Dancing Fire

watchvic said:


> From your list you have given us go for the Nomos Tangomat. I got one recently and think it is truly superb inside and out. Grab a loupe to examine its movement and you will see what I mean.
> 
> I have had mine for several months now and it is a workhorse in keeping accurate time. The leather band as it wears in looks great with a few scratches and marks here and there.
> 
> To have a watch with an in house German made movement for around $3K or less says a lot.
> 
> *If that is not an 'entry level high end' watch I don't know what is...*


A very nice watch, but not high end.


----------



## shnjb

Nomos is not high end.


----------



## watchvic

Perhaps Nomos could be categorised as entry level high quality with style and substance


----------



## shnjb

watchvic said:


> Perhaps Nomos could be categorised as entry level high quality with style and substance


I think most would agree that it's a pretty nice watch.


----------



## natesen

I'm fairly certain that whatever the OP gets, its not cutting into his true college fund, daddys account. But who am I to say? Buy whatever you want, I'm just jealous I couldn't afford that in high school ha.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

for me... 

cheap mechanical but great - orient and poljot (i have them)

range from affordable to not so cheap but works just fine - bulova (it's something i grew up seeing from my parents)

mid-range - movado (i have one and i like the simplicity of that dot)

high end - omega (this i don't have yet and would want to have and even if I can afford get a secondhand of this just because i'm cheap, still, i really don't think it's practical to spend that much for a watch even if I so like it...the movado i got was a costly one, it was just a good thing that i won the bidding on ebay but if i'd be paying it for it's retail price... that would be a big NO to me.... on the other hand i know rolex are good but i just prefer the look of omega)


uber expensive high end - vacheron constantine (but even if money is not a subject, i really will not throw that much money for a watch... i do understand the craftsmanship, skills and what not... but at the end of the day, what matters to me is if it does its job of keeping time)


----------



## Justin Stacks

I read 6 pages and very entertaining.

I'm just gonna throw my best idea out there regardless if OP should be spending the money on a "high-end" watch or not.

I'd go for the AP RO if you have the money, but every other trust fund baby will be wearing one too, so don't think you're being original.

If you're looking for a piece that you'll know is "high-end", however not too popular like the Omega's, PAM's & Rolexes, and will also get some cred form the WIS, and will also fit your small wrist,

Take a look at&#8230;.

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Automatique 40mm


----------

